# Death Valley Double -Forecast is rain and lightning



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

I am not sure if any DVD rides got rained on before but Death Valley must be turning into Mud Valley. It has been raining a good bit down there. 

Thought I would give a heads up if anyone else is going. Of course this is the ten day forecast so things might change before then -but right now it is 60% chance for Saturday.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I experienced snow squalls one year and freezing rain another. Both courses go fairly high. The freezing rain year only a few did the whole ride. The rest turned around before Shoshone or were sagged back. I, freezing, flagged down a car at Salisbury Pass and a lady lent me a fleece jacket.

The desert isn't allways hot. Be prepared.


----------



## 200miler (May 7, 2008)

Currently it is pretty heavily clouded, but the temps are in the low 60's. We are experiencing a stiff wind from the north in the 20-23 mph range, with gusts into the high 20's. This courtesy of the storm front now moving thru the PNW. There is only a 10% change of precip. today, and that is over the higher mountain ranges. The chance of precip falls to 0% by Tuesday morning. The winds are 4casted to subside by Thurs, with temps returning to near normal. Furnace Creek should be in the low 80's during the day with over night lows in the 55°-60° range. Winds are expected to be in the light range, ± 3-5 mph.
YMMV
-dg


----------



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

Looks like the handwringing was for naught. I just hope 120 stays open long enough for me to get through. Cheers!


----------

